# Thor. My warrior.



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

My little darling Thor died last night. 
He was a little warrior! 
I rescued him back in june from a Cardinal tetra tank. His tail was destoyed but i nursed him back to health but i guess it was his time to go.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry for your lose! </3


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Alexanderismylife : thanks.
I think I remember you was the first person I told about Thor.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Thor! RIP Thor.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Sorry for Thor,RIP


----------

